# Best Dragonsblood?



## dOttY (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm interested in purchasing some DragonsBlood.  But I've read differing views of this FO.

Would you mind sharing where you buy your DragonsBlood FO from?  That's if you like the fragrance!

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Hazel (Aug 16, 2011)

It somes down to what you like. WSP's DB has amber, myrrh, sandalwood and patchouli aromatic notes in it. It's slightly spicier smelling than some of the others. I like this scent.

I bought a DB from an Etsy seller which OOB I prefer over WSP's but that might be because I like citrus. It has orange, cedarwood and patchouli aromatic notes. I just got it so I haven't had a chance to use it in soap.

I was given a bar (Thanks Lyn  :wink:  ) which was made with NG's DB and it's a softer spicy scent. It's really nice, IMO. I think I'm going to have to buy some of this one, too.   

I don't know what "real" Dragon's Blood smells like so I can only tell you my opinions.


----------



## dOttY (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you very much Hazel!


----------



## Hazel (Aug 16, 2011)

You're welcome but I don't feel I helped you. It's hard to describe scents.


----------



## dOttY (Aug 16, 2011)

You've helped greatly!  If Lyn uses NG, then I can be assured it's divine!  I love Lyn's soap and have a bar of 'Bridal Bouquet' in my shower at the moment.

Thanks Hazel!


----------



## Relle (Aug 17, 2011)

I bought DB from NCS and found that really good. It was quite strong when first soaped but has mellowed somewhat. Its a reasonable price too.


----------



## Lynnz (Aug 17, 2011)

I have to say NG is lovely in both Soap and in Wax to so double whammy for those that dabble in the waxl :0) I just ordered 2 16oz bottles through the candle groups order to NG.
Oh Dottie the Bridal bouquet comes from Oregon Trail and the oils from there are amazingly good :0)


----------



## Dragonkaz (Aug 17, 2011)

My dragons blood FO is from Aussie Soap Supplies and is my top seller.  I love the fragrance and how easy it is to soap with.  The vanilla in the FO gives the soap and amazing colour!


----------



## dOttY (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks Kaz.  I'll look into it!

Lyn, I went to Oregon Trail and can't find 'Bridal Bouquet'


----------



## pgnlady (Aug 19, 2011)

I just got a 1oz sample from Aroma Haven and it is very nice.  It's an incense type smell but sweeter to me, and I like it better than the nag champa type.  Anyway that is the only Dragon's blood I've smelled so I'm no authority on it, just giving my 2cents


----------



## trishwosere (Aug 19, 2011)

I bought mine from Gracefruits in the U.K and it's divine.It isn't at all in your face like some incense, this is their description and IMHO it's spot on:-

Dragonsblood - This exotic oil is our version of one of the resins popular in incense production. Patchouli and vanilla are blended with notes of rose absolute, orange and jasmine. No acceleration. Slight discolouration. Flashpoint 73C.

Truly my favourite


----------



## dOttY (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks for your input!  Much appreciated.


----------



## MoonBath (Nov 23, 2013)

trishwosere said:


> Dragonsblood - This exotic oil is our version of one of the resins popular in incense production. Patchouli and vanilla are blended with notes of rose absolute, orange and jasmine. No acceleration. Slight discolouration. Flashpoint 73C.
> 
> Truly my favourite



Real Dragon's Blood is the resin from a plant - or from several different plants, mostly _Dracaena _and _Daemonorops_.  I'd be interested to know how the actual essential oil works in soap.


----------



## DaleF (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm curious, could you finely grind actual dragons blood resin into a powder and blend with either Almond oil or Olive oil and add that to your soap mixture instead of using a FO?


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 12, 2013)

You could try doing an infusion....I'm not sure though.  I've only used the FO from Nature's Garden.


----------



## seven (Dec 12, 2013)

Dragonkaz said:


> My dragons blood FO is from Aussie Soap Supplies and is my top seller.  I love the fragrance and how easy it is to soap with.  The vanilla in the FO gives the soap and amazing colour!



dotty,

Aussie soap supplies' DB is from Bramble Berry, so you might wanna check BB for this. I'm assuming you're from the US?


----------



## Hazel (Dec 12, 2013)

Dragonkaz is in Australia. 



DaleF said:


> I'm curious, could you finely grind actual dragons blood resin into a powder and blend with either Almond oil or Olive oil and add that to your soap mixture instead of using a FO?



I've used dragon's blood resin and the scent faded. This may have just been this resin from a particular supplier. Someone else might have a resin that won't fade. However, it worked great as a colorant.


----------



## seven (Dec 12, 2013)

^^^
My post was intended to the thread starter. I should've make it clearer


----------



## Hazel (Dec 12, 2013)

No, it's fine. I just misread it. I'm sorry!


----------

